

Bootstrapping GCM with Amazon SQS for Server-Client Communication - pocha
http://github.com/pocha/commu-sqs

======
j_s
Today I Googled: GCM - Google Cloud Messaging

It looks like this is a demo using GCM to only to resurrect a polling
background service on an Android phone, since GCM-only can be too slow.

------
pranayairan
nice are you shutting down the service if queue is empty ?? If not that would
drain out the battery, also shutting down service when internet is not
available should be good.

~~~
pocha
This is a pretty bare-bone POC app. While shutting down service when no
internet makes sense, I am currently not doing it. But rest of the time, the
service keeps listening on the queue all the time, even if there is no data in
the queue.

I am wondering how much battery drain it could cause. Whatsapp also has this
MessageService that keeps running all the time in the background & it has not
been a battery hogger I guess.

